# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HxcDongle Crazy Update... HxcDongle Brand New update Ver. 3.14 Uploaded !!

## mohamed73

*HXCDONGLE EARTH SHAKING V3.14 UPDATE!!!!
After almost 3 month of non stop work HXC Team is happy to deliver you this amazing Update! WE RULEZ HTC PHONES!*  *DIRECT UNLOCK, CHANGE CID, CHANGE Repair by USB cable*   HTC S510EHTC Desire SHTC SagaHTC    Droid Incredible 2HTC    FlyerHTC    One VHTC    P510eHTC    PG4110000HTC    PI3920000HTC    PrimoHTC    PrimouHTC    RunnymedeHTC    Sensation XLHTC    StallionHTC    T320eHTC    X315e 
ALL GINGERBREAD ANDROID VERSION Supported ( for root )  
New Crazy update uploaded to
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Some More hot News On The WAY !![/COLOR]

----------

